# NJ Help Needed--Housing available



## Tree M.D. (Dec 16, 2004)

We can provide long term housing. 

Looking for safe individuals with a strong work ethic and desire to learn. No experience necessary. We will train you with some of the best arborists in the country. 

Modern equipment, year round work, uniforms, full benefits to include, medical, dental, 401k, safety bonuses. 

Please call 800-822-3537


----------



## legendrider (Dec 26, 2004)

*tree work*

where in NJ are you located? LG


----------

